# Stunzeed has crossed over to Hydro Farming. Questions please



## stunzeed (Aug 5, 2007)

:holysheep: *There are new pics at the bottom of this page*:holysheep: 



This is my first hydro grow. I have a General Hydroponics water farm. My question is how often "should" I change my water and how often do I "have" to change it. Thanks guys and gals (smoking mom :]).

Stunzeed..


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 6, 2007)

Your best bet is to read through

Stoneybuds DIY ebb and flow grow system.

If I remember correctly, I read all of his post.
I think you NEVER change the water.  IF your set up is done right.
As the water evaporates, you just add more water.  NO nutes.

Goodluck.


----------



## Growdude (Aug 6, 2007)

I love my waterfarms! I change out the nutes about every 2 weeks, but my mom plant in a single unit I have never changed out.

The mom plant just gets straight water untill it looks like it need some N, then I give it very little nutes.
I want to slow its growth as much as possible.

Now my main 8 bucket system I flower in and want them to grow as much as possible so I use full strength nutes, I look for my ppm to rise and the PH is falling and I know its time to flush out the system and change the nutes.


----------



## stunzeed (Aug 6, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> Your best bet is to read through
> 
> Stoneybuds DIY ebb and flow grow system.
> 
> ...


 
What about when I switch over from Veg to Bloom and need different nutes???


Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Aug 6, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> I love my waterfarms! I change out the nutes about every 2 weeks, but my mom plant in a single unit I have never changed out.
> 
> The mom plant just gets straight water untill it looks like it need some N, then I give it very little nutes.
> I want to slow its growth as much as possible.
> ...


 
Thanks Grow Dude. Now do you change every two weeks from preference or from neccesity? I want to know what I have to do and what people "like" to do so I can see what needs to be done and then find out what I like to do. Thanks again.

Stunzeed..


----------



## Rocker420 (Aug 9, 2007)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> I want to know what I have to do and what people "like" to do so I can see what needs to be done and then find out what I like to do.



heh..i like how you see things lol


----------



## KADE (Aug 11, 2007)

I prefer to change every week... because my schedule tells me to... and because I dont wanna go through the hassle of figuring out all the nutes to add to it n whatnot...  I HAVE left a res for over a month.... but honestly... the plants changed weekly were in a lot happier shape.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 11, 2007)

In your Hydrofarm, you should never have to change your solution.

The solution is good for 30 days. Within that 30 days, by simply refilling your reservoir with replacement nutrients, you should have already cycled the entire amount anyway.

If the amount you've added in 30 days is the same or more than the amount your reservoir holds, then changing the solution is pointless.

When moving from vegging to flowering mix, the plants are at full growth. They will be using the maximum amount of nutrient solution each day. I simply start adding the flowering mix to the reservoir and continue until the plants are ready to harvest.

Good luck man.


----------



## stunzeed (Aug 11, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> In your Hydrofarm, you should never have to change your solution.
> 
> The solution is good for 30 days. Within that 30 days, by simply refilling your reservoir with replacement nutrients, you should have already cycled the entire amount anyway.
> 
> ...


 
First let me start off by thanking both Kade and Stoney Bud for the advice. Now my question is for Stoney. So based on the Hydrofarms design with the Resivoir and Controller with only 6 buckets going would you wait until the resivoir ran out once then fill it again with "N" fertilizer?
Also are you telling me you can start adding the bloom (when its time) directly into the remaining "N" solution? If that is the case and remember I am a novice hydro grower but what about salts or nutrient lockout?

Plus I am on a 2 month veg cycle so would you just wait for the resivoir emptys and fill it again with fresh "N" ferts? Thanks for your help guys. Its nice to be able to get the help of some "men in the field".

Stunzeed..


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 12, 2007)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> First let me start off by thanking both Kade and Stoney Bud for the advice. Now my question is for Stoney. So based on the Hydrofarms design with the Resivoir and Controller with only 6 buckets going would you wait until the resivoir ran out once then fill it again with "N" fertilizer?
> Also are you telling me you can start adding the bloom (when its time) directly into the remaining "N" solution? If that is the case and remember I am a novice hydro grower but what about salts or nutrient lockout?
> 
> Plus I am on a 2 month veg cycle so would you just wait for the resivoir emptys and fill it again with fresh "N" ferts? Thanks for your help guys. Its nice to be able to get the help of some "men in the field".
> ...


 
"Salts and nutrient lockout" aren't a problem when altering your nutes from a vegging mix to a flowering mix. You can either replace the entire volume of your reservoir or do like me and just start adding flowering mix to it as needed. You should be adding fresh nutrients to the reservoir on a daily basis. This will help keep your solution at the levels it should be.


----------



## stunzeed (Aug 12, 2007)

You should be adding fresh nutrients to the reservoir on a daily basis. This will help keep your solution at the levels it should be.


That is good info. Thanks again.


Stunzeed..


----------



## HGB (Aug 12, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> I look for my ppm to rise and the PH is falling and I know its time to flush out the system and change the nutes.



hey Growdude,

this is a good way to tell indeed if one has over done it and the plant is now puke'n,  one can also just remove part of the solution and add h20 back and not have to dump and flush... how i do it in DWC

also like stoney i just start add'n flower nutes when they go to flower


----------



## stunzeed (Aug 18, 2007)

All of my plants in the GHWF look great. I will post pics later. I have just been so busy with my dirt grow that I havent had the time.



Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Aug 19, 2007)

Here are the six hydro plants and a bunch of clones.



Stunzeed..


----------



## Brouli (Aug 24, 2007)

nice job my friend looking sweet


----------



## allgrownup (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL

That carpet is going to get so thrashed   

I change every 2 weeks.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 26, 2007)

good work for a first on the hydro. its a good thing to do ur homework and ask these boys too, they konw whats going on.   Keep up the good work

Fire it up

KT

PS: u got enough clones?


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 4, 2007)

I just revisited this thread as someone asked me to post my water farm pics. I just took down the first plant and had not thought about them being this little since I took the pics. They are now way over 6 feet tall. LOL!!!!!!


Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 4, 2007)

This is my first attempt at hydro. I took down the smallest plant tonight. Let me know what you think. Im hoping the pic with the lighter could win me pic of the month. Does anyone think I have action. That plant is done in 3-7 days.

Thanks,

Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 4, 2007)

For you stoney


----------



## jash (Dec 4, 2007)

grats on your first fine hydro results:aok: looking so great:hubba:


----------



## simo123 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Lovly*  (=


----------



## DLtoker (Dec 4, 2007)

Looks superb man!


----------



## akirahz (Dec 4, 2007)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> Here are the six hydro plants and a bunch of clones.
> 
> 
> 
> Stunzeed..



Wow its like a goldmine! but with cannabis! A++


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you guys I appreciate it!!!!


Stunzeed.. :farm:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 4, 2007)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> For you stoney


 
Thanks! Now I have scorch marks all over my screen!

IT WOULDN'T LIGHT! hehe


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 4, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Thanks! Now I have scorch marks all over my screen!
> 
> IT WOULDN'T LIGHT! hehe


----------



## BudWeederson (Dec 4, 2007)

any idea of how much you got off the six in the hydro farm? looks amazing. good work! 
:farm: Bud


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 4, 2007)

BudWeederson said:
			
		

> any idea of how much you got off the six in the hydro farm? looks amazing. good work!
> :farm: Bud


 

Not yet but if you ask me in 2 weeks Ill let you know.


Stunzeed..


----------



## Pufnstuf (Dec 4, 2007)

CheezeAndCrackers! - :holysheep: - Look at that Frickin BUD !

Sweet stunzeed... yeah, definetly a candidate for Bud O da Month 

:smoke1:


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 4, 2007)

Pufnstuf said:
			
		

> CheezeAndCrackers! - :holysheep: - Look at that Frickin BUD !
> 
> Sweet stunzeed... yeah, definetly a candidate for Bud O da Month
> 
> :smoke1:


 

This is my first hydro grow. I am hoping my second is even nicer. Im going with a DWC. I have a thread on it called just  "DWC Grow" in the hydro section. I need to update the pics though.

Stunzeed..


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 4, 2007)

hey stunzeed i got the same setup its cool ,i grow mostly soil but i got the one water farm ill tell u thoi for me it is a chore keeping my ph down it goes back up every day let me no if u have this problem 2 i been checkin my ph twice a day


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 4, 2007)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> hey stunzeed i got the same setup its cool ,i grow mostly soil but i got the one water farm ill tell u thoi for me it is a chore keeping my ph down it goes back up every day let me no if u have this problem 2 i been checkin my ph twice a day


 

Try a buffered nutrient like supernatural.....


Stunzeed..


----------



## Pufnstuf (Dec 5, 2007)

Well damn dude, for a first hydro grow I'd say you get the blue ribbon!

I just started my first hydro a few weeks ago, went with a Hempy.. its comin slow but they are still alive HA!

I'll go check out your "DWC Grow" thread...

Later  :smoke1:


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 9, 2007)

hey stunzeed it only seems like last week you were a newbie and asking everyone for advice.

ya have come on in leaps and bounds matey well done they look awesome.


me well ive gone aero


lol


pkj


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 12, 2007)

Pics again   Im hoping I can take bud of the month with the bottom one:hubba: :hubba: If not I have one more plant that has a bigger cola than that one and I will give it another try.



Stunzeed..


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 12, 2007)

looks greattt


----------



## md.apothecary (Dec 12, 2007)

holy crap... that's awesome! haha what's the final count on yield?


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 13, 2007)

md.apothecary said:
			
		

> holy crap... that's awesome! haha what's the final count on yield?


 

Ill let you know!!!!


Stunzeed..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 13, 2007)

*Congrats stunzeed on what looks to be a very fine harvest. :aok: If ya need any help what so ever smoking feel free to give us a yell and we'll be right over with bong in hand. :bong1:   Great job mang.  *


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone! 


Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 20, 2007)

Do any of these stand a chance for Bud Of The Month????

Let me know what you think... Thanks and Happy Hollidays!!!

Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 20, 2007)

:giggle:    I know the bud makes the bottle look small but its a 2 liter bottle!!!


Stunzeed..


----------



## SAHM318 (Dec 20, 2007)

omg that's a crazy harvest!! that's from the hydro?  I'm in complete awe!!!


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 20, 2007)

whoo dawgy man thats a cola and a half what you ganna do with all that lol. thats some good growin hombre!


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks but do you guys think it would qualify for B.O.T.M???:hubba: 


:farm: :farm: :ccc: :ccc: :farm: :farm: 

Stunzeed..


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 20, 2007)

if it were up to me yes i love to see those 2 liter sized colas not many can get them and the whole thing is covered in silver dust...amazing man really if you dont win your bud has a place in my heart....or at least a hopeful place in my lung blood stream or even my fat cells.


----------



## md.apothecary (Dec 20, 2007)

:rofl: more worried about BOTM instead of quality of the bud itself! 

too funny!


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 20, 2007)

md.apothecary said:
			
		

> :rofl: more worried about BOTM instead of quality of the bud itself!
> 
> too funny!


 

You know why?????? Funny guy?????? I know the quality is great. You only get to see a picture so why would I EVER ask you the quality. So duh..... of course I ask about the picture and only the picture. Save your sarcasm for someone else!


Stunzeed..


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 20, 2007)

even your smaller buds look rad


----------



## md.apothecary (Dec 20, 2007)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> You know why?????? Funny guy?????? I know the quality is great. You only get to see a picture so why would I EVER ask you the quality. So duh..... of course I ask about the picture and only the picture. Save your sarcasm for someone else!
> 
> 
> Stunzeed..



I wasn't trying to insult you. I was just commenting about your comments on wanting BOTM. I am in no way doubting your quality or suggest you prove its good or not, I am positive it is, as I've used a lot of your threads for my own research, as you may or may not know. Personally speaking, I'd be satisfied in myself for growing such a great grow vs trying to compete for BOTM.

I apologize if you thought I was attacking you in some way.

HOWEVER... I never said you were asking us about quality either


----------



## jash (Dec 20, 2007)

its always a pleasure looking at your pix stunzeed post at BPOTM now!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 20, 2007)

*Great job stunzeed. :aok: Yes you have a great shot at winning BPOTM.  *


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 21, 2007)

That would be awesome. Thanks guys for the feedback!!!


Stunzeed..


----------



## sweetnug (Dec 21, 2007)

Those are great accomplishments.  Large colas are made by experience and I enjoy peeping them.  Keep up the great work man.  You can only excel! GL


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 21, 2007)

HOLY $HIT STUNZEED!

 i thought i have harvest one of the fastes nuggs b4.....that one next to the 2 liter is INSANE .  wow wow, awesome job on your first hydro grow man, very impressed.
   are most hydro grows, yeilds of that porportion??? if so..im switching to hydro next week.  OMG IM DROOLING OVER THAT PICTURE


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 21, 2007)

So Whats Dry Weight??


----------



## sweetnug (Dec 21, 2007)

Ya man hydro is the way to go.  Cleaner and more control.  Faster plant growth and uptake as well as minimal pest problems.  Try it you'll love it.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 21, 2007)

whats the easyest, most simple, efficient hydo set up ??


----------



## sweetnug (Dec 21, 2007)

Ebb and flow to me.  The square footage per plant is more in a table.  You can fit 20-22 plants in a 3x3 table.  Thats so important.   Real estate in a grow room should be maximized. They are automated systems that are kinda easy to maintain if you know the basics.


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 21, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> So Whats Dry Weight??


 

About 2 ounces 52 grams or so


Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 21, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> whats the easyest, most simple, efficient hydo set up ??


 
IMHO its DWC. 

Stunzeed..


----------



## md.apothecary (Dec 22, 2007)

I too agree with stunzeed.. I believe DWC is the best bet, however, I would recommend making sure your units are large enough to support quality plants. The roots get so massive that you will literally become rootbound in a 3 gallon bucket in no time! So I would do no more than 2 plants per 4 plant system or singles in a 3-5gallon individual system.


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 22, 2007)

I use 5 gallon black buckets made into a Dwc. They work great.


Stunzeed..


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 22, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> whats the easiest, most simple, efficient hydo set up ??


 
For MJ, I use ebb and flow. After I put my clones into the grow chambers, all I do until harvest is add about 2 gallons of water/nutrient each day and raise the lights if needed.

That's it. No testing, no changing the water, no nothing.

Add water and raise lights.

How easy is that?

How could it possibly get any easier?


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 22, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> For MJ, I use ebb and flow. After I put my clones into the grow chambers, all I do until harvest is add about 2 gallons of water/nutrient each day and raise the lights if needed.
> 
> That's it. No testing, no changing the water, no nothing.
> 
> ...


 
Thats sounds really easy. The only hang up for me is I am a med grower and the numbers are better for me in individual pots. I can grow them bigger and in turn yield more. I can only grow 6 plants per med card in my state. 

Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 24, 2007)

Bought a food saver today.

80 stinkin bucks!      :hairpull: :chillpill: :bong2: :stoned: :fly: :fly: 

Oh well tools of the trade I guess.


Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 25, 2007)

Here is the best one!!!


http://members.tripod.com/budsus_1/id34.htm

Stunzeed..


----------



## Growdude (Dec 25, 2007)

Congratz on your Grow, gotta love mega cola's!!!!!


----------

